# Good pack saddle?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm buying a pack saddle, is the Owyhee pack goat supply wood saddle a good product, and price? http://www.owyheepackgoatsupplies.com/P ... oducts.htm 
Or is there something of same or better quality at a better price?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

don't know -- but it seems like a lot of money for somethign so small :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it was actually the cheapest one I could find.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the optional Berry Bag! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, thats funny :greengrin:


----------

